# Baxter, Jackson, and General



## lazybfarm (Mar 11, 2021)

My 3 torts


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 11, 2021)

Here they sre


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 17, 2021)

I moved the tortoise cams to inside the enclosures. These are screen shots from the video on my cell phone . Really good quality images. Cheap wyze cam from Amazon @$25


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 18, 2021)

Do you have a separate room or closet for them or are they in some giant tortoise table?


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 19, 2021)

4x8x3 - 2 story . Each Aldabra has a 4x8x3
Baxter the sulcata has a 8x3x2.
I made them out of 4x8x1/2” pvc sheet


----------



## Sleppo (Mar 19, 2021)

lazybfarm said:


> 4x8x3 - 2 story . Each Aldabra has a 4x8x3
> Baxter the sulcata has a 8x3x2.
> I made them out of 4x8x1/2” pvc sheet



Wow that's a serious set up, nice job!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 19, 2021)

I don't know what I like better- the torts, the enclosure, or the room it's all in! Top of the class!


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks! The only problem is the Aldabras are growing so fast ( 1 lb per month ), I will be lucky to get another year out of the big enclosures.


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 19, 2021)

The big enclosure is moveable. It is on a platform that has big wheels, it is easy for 1 person to move it


----------



## Tom (Mar 19, 2021)

All very cool. I think your sulcata wants a hide.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 19, 2021)

Just let me know when the enclosure yard sale is happening!


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 19, 2021)

Yeah ,Tom , he has outgrown his previous hide , I just removed it , I am going to build him a bigger one tomorrow. I am going to build it out of the PVC and just cover it with the substrate so he can walk over the top of it


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 20, 2021)

Baxter’s new hide ?


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 20, 2021)

He likes it !


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 20, 2021)

?


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 20, 2021)

lazybfarm said:


> 4x8x3 - 2 story . Each Aldabra has a 4x8x3
> Baxter the sulcata has a 8x3x2.
> I made them out of 4x8x1/2” pvc sheet
> 
> ...


Nice! Any plans to add plants right into the substrate?


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes , He has eaten most of them , time for some new plants. I can also grow grass and weeds in there


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 23, 2021)

lazybfarm said:


> Yes , He has eaten most of them , time for some new plants. I can also grow grass and weeds in there


Sweet! Once your plants grow bigger, I'd love to hear which plants you've grown and had the most success with.


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 23, 2021)

I thought a few of the plants would get bigger, but one day they just eat em ?


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 28, 2021)

Outside for some sun and weeds
The church lot next door to my shop is loaded with plantain, dandelions and thistles. They love em


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 29, 2021)

lazybfarm said:


> Outside for some sun and weeds
> The church lot next door to my shop is loaded with plantain, dandelions and thistles. They love em


I finally have some dandelions, primrose, and plantain coming up. Native violets too. Looks like your torts have a nice salad!!


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 31, 2021)

Jackson loves mazuri with cactus chopped up in it


----------



## lazybfarm (Mar 31, 2021)

New portable Aldabra sunning tub
I got a 8’ diameter, 2’ deep tub from tractor supply, built an 8x8 platform out of treated 2x6, put 6 castor wheels on it, covered with 1/4” pvc sheet. So the whole thing is waterproof. It has a drain plug in it that I removed, I put some large rocks and gravel around the inside of the drain opening, covered the bottom with 6-8” of cypress mulch. I figured I could leave it out in the rain if I needed to , or roll it in my shop. The Aldabras are growing fast and I am working on a 16 x 60 ‘ outdoor enclosure for them now. (which is also temporary) ?????


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 31, 2021)

lazybfarm said:


> New portable Aldabra sunning tub
> I got a 8’ diameter, 2’ deep tub from tractor supply, built an 8x8 platform out of treated 2x6, put 6 castor wheels on it, covered with 1/4” pvc sheet. So the whole thing is waterproof. It has a drain plug in it that I removed, I put some large rocks and gravel around the inside of the drain opening, covered the bottom with 6-8” of cypress mulch. I figured I could leave it out in the rain if I needed to , or roll it in my shop. The Aldabras are growing fast and I am working on a 16 x 60 ‘ outdoor enclosure for them now. (which is also temporary) ?????


I like how it's movable. That should be fun for them!


----------



## lazybfarm (Apr 7, 2021)

They like it ??


----------



## lazybfarm (Apr 7, 2021)

In those photos , the air temp was around 65f , but the temp of the tortoises carapace was @ 100f -104f


----------



## lazybfarm (Apr 7, 2021)

Here is the shade roof I put on it


----------



## lazybfarm (Apr 11, 2021)

I have been carrying Jackson and General in a dog carrier, now they are getting too big to fit through the hole , so I came up this to transport them from indoor enclosure to sunning tub


----------



## lazybfarm (Apr 11, 2021)

Here they are enjoying fresh picked weeds, clover, plantain, out in their sunning tub


----------



## lazybfarm (Apr 21, 2021)

Boc choy day


----------



## lazybfarm (May 20, 2021)

More pics


----------



## lazybfarm (May 21, 2021)

Baxter yawning


----------



## lazybfarm (May 21, 2021)

Baxter soaking


----------



## lazybfarm (May 21, 2021)

Jackson and General enjoying the 85 degree weather and sunshine


----------



## Oxalis (May 25, 2021)

lazybfarm said:


> Baxter yawning


How darling! ?


----------



## lazybfarm (May 26, 2021)

General weighed in at 4017 g today , he has gained 447g in the last 9 days ?


----------



## lazybfarm (Jun 5, 2021)

The gang outside this morning


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 3, 2021)

Some more pics of Jackson and General


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 3, 2021)

General eating his Mazuri


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 5, 2021)

Jackson and General chowing down on Rose of Sharon blooms, Bok choy, Romain, and mustard greens


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 5, 2021)

They won’t stop eating until it’s all gone, then they will get in the shade and lay with there heads in the other ones shell and sleep all afternoon until I get them up and bring em inside to their individual enclosures, where they each eat a pile of mazuri/ bell pepper the size of a softball. Then they go to their spot and sleep all night until I get them up the next morning and do it all again ??


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 5, 2021)

Almost done


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 5, 2021)

lazybfarm said:


> The big enclosure is moveable. It is on a platform that has big wheels, it is easy for 1 person to move it


is the enclosure in like a laboratory? xD


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 5, 2021)

Notice how they get along. I have never seen any bullying from either one . They seem to perk up when they are together. Maybe that will change with maturity. We will see.
Their enclosure is in a room I built in my shop just for the enclosures , Yeah it looks like something from a science lab..... I guess it is,


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 11, 2021)

Here is a video of Jackson and General eating


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 20, 2021)

General having lunch if squash leaves and blooms, rose of Sharon blooms, a little piece of watermelon, bok choy and opuntia cactus . 1 pic and 1 video


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 21, 2021)

lazybfarm said:


> lay with there heads in the other ones shell and sleep


I'd love to see a photo of that!


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 22, 2021)

I will get some pics of them sleeping snuggled up together ??


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 23, 2021)

Is that a lab you keep your tortoises in? Looks like a crazy cool science lab


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 28, 2021)

Here is Jackson and General sleeping with their heads in each other’s shell


----------



## lazybfarm (Jul 29, 2021)

I built that room in my shop to put the large indoor enclosures in. I guess it is a crazy science lab ??


----------

